# 1/43 scale?



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I am considering moving from HO to 1/43. I love the quality of the new car offerings from AFX but they are starting to get a bit pricey. I am not a "racer" or a "collector". I just like slot cars and got hooked on HO scale 45 years ago.

I like the detail that 1/43 cars can offer, and the price. I can still get a lot of track on my 4 X 12 table. So the biggest question in my mind is if 1/43 will go away. It seems that the big two (Carrera Go and SCX) are selling some nice sets and cars, but I wonder if the popularity might die out. 

Since I've seen some posts here lately about 1/43, and there isn't a 1/43 forum on HT I thought I would ask here.

Do you see 1/43 as a viable option for someone who views slot cars as a hobby, not as toys?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

One could ask the same question about HO. Is it a viable hobby? HO has already lost two of the biggest manufacturers in it's history - Aurora and Tyco. Others have dropped out along the way - Atlas, Lionel, Marchon, Majorette and Ideal to mention a few. We also lost Model Motoring.

The point I'm making is that even though all these manufacturers have left the hobby, it still survives. Even if it had to survive on the existing stock, it would be able to go on for decades.

I still have every HO car I ever bought. Some are over 40 years old and are still running. If all the manufacturers disappeared tomorrow, I would have more than enough "stuff" to last me a couple lifetimes.

I've purchased quite a few 1/43rd cars. If they last anywhere near as long as my HO cars, I'd never need to buy another of those again either. I don't have a lot of track, but that isn't too important. If track became unavailable, I'd rout myself a track.

So my opinion would be to buy enough so that you are set for a very long time. Then even if the 1/43rd manufacturers close up, you have the inventory to carry you through a couple decades. It's probably not as much inventory as you think.

Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I see it as a viable option. You run what you like. 1/43rd scale has a following but I think it's the least popular for now. There's a number of guys here that are into it. I think it will be around for a while. 

Aurora tried it in the 60's but it didn't take off. But now I think it's found a nich in todays market. It's a scale that can be set up in the home with a limited amount of space. The two biggest scales need more space then the average home has in my opinion.

Randy.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

1/43rd scale is a great scale . It's fun to race and is not as tedious for scratch building and mechanical work as HO . 

!/43rd scale doesn't have a serious racer backing as the other scales do . Most of the people that have this scale are "proxy racing" participants and are not inclined to organize what so ever . 

There is a small cottage industry that offers some aftermarket parts . 

I'd like to see the participants of this scale become serious before it goes the way of the old Aurora project in 1/43rd scale .

There are a couple of us trying to organize serious 1/43rd scale racing here in North East Ohio . If anyone is interested , PM me for more details .

Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tasman said:


> I am considering moving from HO to 1/43. I love the quality of the new car offerings from AFX but they are starting to get a bit pricey. I am not a "racer" or a "collector". I just like slot cars and got hooked on HO scale 45 years ago . . .


To me this says a lot. You don't race or collect . . . so why would the price of new items drive you out of the scale? If a $35.00 Mega-G busts the budget, buy a $15.00 Auto World. Or get a feePay account and buy some older stuff on the cheap - Sometimes you can find cool lots of items and if you check out items from the same seller, many times you can piggyback a few additional items into your package for little or no increase in shipping cost.

The LAST thing that would drive me away from a scale I got hooked on 40+ years ago would be the cost of new stuff.

My $.02 worth.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm sticking with HO. That said, I saw this in Target the other day and thought it was cool enough to snap a couple pictures...

--rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Here in my area*, TRU & Target sell's 1/43 sets, but there is NO "support" (ie; extra parts/track/cars/etc) so when the customer needs something for it, and does NOT know about the very small subculture of slot car racers on the internet, in the trash it goes. I seen a bunch of them in the garbage a couple weeks after christmas this year. The people at the stores cant tell ya how to fix whatever problem ya have. They just sell'em. Even our local raceway here wont handle 1/43 anymore, mainly because he dosent get any calls for that scale.

I bought a set, mainly to see what all the "hubbub" was over this "new" scale, *and it was fun to play with*. To me, *here in my area*, the lack of extra cars/track pieces to "*the average consumer*", because they have no idea about the internet slot car world, is what has here in out area totally killed this scale. 

I'm sure 1/43 has a tiny, yet very excited group of supporters, and this is a good thing. However in some areas, like mine, 1/43 is now dead and gone. Slot car sets can not be sold like "board games". Slot car sets need "support" ie: track pieces, consumables for the cars, extra cars, similar to "Barbie & GI Joe". Thats why TRU stopped selling HO slot car sets here, to much "support" things that take up valuable shelf space & pegs. 

And I feel thats a shame, as 1/43 is a good cheap toy store entry level to slot cars. Small enough to have a big layout in your home, big enough for little racers to see and enjoy.

Just my .07 cents worth

Larry

ps, permanantly vested in HO scale since 1964 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm sticking with HO. That said, I saw this in Target the other day and thought it was cool enough to snap a couple pictures...
> 
> --rick


Darn - wish I saw those pics _before_ I went to Target today. :freak: Didn't even think to check that aisle for anything new yet.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*What?*



1976Cordoba said:


> To me this says a lot. You don't race or collect . . . so why would the price of new items drive you out of the scale? If a $35.00 Mega-G busts the budget, buy a $15.00 Auto World. Or get a feePay account and buy some older stuff on the cheap - Sometimes you can find cool lots of items and if you check out items from the same seller, many times you can piggyback a few additional items into your package for little or no increase in shipping cost.
> 
> The LAST thing that would drive me away from a scale I got hooked on 40+ years ago would be the cost of new stuff.
> 
> My $.02 worth.


To me your response says a lot. I ask for an honest opinion about 1/43 and instead of offering any useful information on the question asked, you would rather infer I'm cheap.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tasman said:


> To me your response says a lot. I ask for an honest opinion about 1/43 and instead of offering any useful information on the question asked, you would rather infer I'm cheap.


Before you get all snarky with me, go back and re-read your initial comments and my response to them. If you still don't get it, I'm fine with that. You're gonna get different responses from different people - hope you like them all next time.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

First off, I don't race 1:43; I am a HO guy since back in the day. However, I have some friends who recently got 1:43 sets for their younger kids (6-8). I also considered getting a 1:43 set for my godson thinking it would be easier for him to handle than HO stuff (I'm broke so he got nadda). Here's one of the sites I was cruising for info.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm

The guys that are running their cars have been happier with SCX than Carrera. Complaints for Carrera seem to mirror the complaints from guys who run their 1:24 stuff - things break and are very hard to replace.

One dude has set up a cool layout with figures, buildings, etc. The cars look pretty well proportioned. His complaint is basically getting parts.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Snarky?*



1976Cordoba said:


> Before you get all snarky with me, go back and re-read your initial comments and my response to them. If you still don't get it, I'm fine with that. You're gonna get different responses from different people - hope you like them all next time.


You have now posted 3 responses in this thread and have not even attempted to answer the question asked or have made a comment about 1/43 scale. So now I can't read and don't understand. If that makes me snarky, SO BE IT! Things must be hard to see from high up on that horse.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks to those who responded to the question asked. I appreciate the information offered.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

There is a very active 1/43rd board here lots of good info to help you decide

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/forums/5/t/Home-Racing-1-43.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tas, to answer some of your question, yes, popularity will fade, eventually. all scales of slot cars have fluctuated greatly over the years. when I was a tadpole in the late 50's early 60's, large scale (1/24) commercial tracks were everywhere and it was great. slowly they all faded away. HO has probably been the longest enduring since it is small enough to use in many size homes and can be packed away when the boredom sets in.
many racers have endured the slings and arrows of others by keeping their tracks set up and playing with their toys when everyone else moved on to RC or what ever. so, to return to the question. yes, this scale (1/43) will also have it's ebb and flow. do you have another 45 years to dedicate? LOL. have fun and keep IN the slot.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Tasman

I have just rejoined the slot car hobby market and because of space I chose to start in HO. I love the Afx offerings but also like the 1/43 scale. The cars are getting better looking and the prices are reasonable. Less than 1/32 and now at some points less than HO.
Some of my HO slot friends are moving to 1/43 and loving it. I own several 1/43 cars and like the detail of carrera and scx.
There are also several ways to make your own models with small companies offering chassis, resin cast bodies, tires, wheels, axles and motors. I believe that the scale is growing and will continue to do so.
As a hobby you pick the ones that will maximize the enjoyment you get from it and compliment your skills and interests.
No reason you can't do both or many scales. I don't think you will go wrong in doing 1/43. Just one guys opinion.

Cheers Ted


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Tasman:

Been racing HO for many years but I'm moving towards 1:43 as well. My age and eysight are forcing me to work with something I can see when it goes down the track. LOL! Don't have the space for 1:32 or bigger. I'm confident 1:43 scale will survive. There are enough people interested and more organization will surface in due time. Yes, product and parts are sparse now, but give it a try. It's still cheap and fun. If you really like something , you'll pursue it and the "scale" will become irrelevant.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive been into 1/43rd scale as an alternate scale for 10 years . 

It is still in it's infancy due to the lack of promoting the scale as mainstream . There are a couple of other slotcar forums that have space for 1/43rd scale but they are mostly single hobbiests racing alone or in proxy races . They all seem relunctant to organize and race head to head . 

10 years back , ARTIN was the only 1/43rd scale slot cars available . Them came Carrera which was a big improvemant as far as car detail , the drive train mechanics and the variety of track available . Now in the past few years , SCX has came about with even more car detail and a track system of their own as well . I sincerely feel that if the scale grows any further , there needs to be a nationwide USA promotion for 1/43rd scale .

I started my grandson out on ARTIN track . When Carrera came out I switched to their track system . SCX has a track system but IMAO Carrera is the one with more track layout oportunities and diverse track pcs .

The cars are another story . We use the ARTIN cars for scratch building parts . The Carrear cars , altough a big improvement quality wise over Artin are not as detailed and conventional as the SCX cars . The SCX cars are equipped with a standard 1/32nd / 1/24th scale guide flag and the drive train and running of the car is hands down the smoothest .

We used to race our cars in classes pertaining to manufacture . Now we run SCX (stock out of the box) cars as a standard and convert the Carrera cars to conform to the SCX mechanics . We also play occassionally with modified cars . A lot of them are ARTIN'S with resin and lexan bodies .

Parts are slim but there are some aftermarket parts available form cottage industries . I'll give you some links :

Whitesideracecars.com

Americanslotcarworld.com

ranch-design.com


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive been into 1/43rd scale as an alternate scale for 10 years . 

It is still in it's infancy due to the lack of promoting the scale in the mainstream . There are a couple of other slotcar forums that have space for 1/43rd scale but they are mostly single hobbiests racing alone or in proxy races . They all seem relunctant to organize and race head to head . 

10 years back , ARTIN was the only 1/43rd scale slot cars available . Them came Carrera which was a big improvemant as far as car detail , the drive train mechanics and the variety of track available . Now in the past few years , SCX has came about with even more car detail and a track system of their own as well . I sincerely feel that if the scale grows any further , there needs to be a nationwide USA promotion for 1/43rd scale .

I started my grandson out on ARTIN track . When Carrera came out I switched to their track system . SCX has a track system but IMAO Carrera is the one with more track layout oportunities and diverse track pcs .

The cars are another story . We use the ARTIN cars for scratch building parts . The Carrera cars , altough a big improvement quality wise over Artin are not as detailed and conventional as the SCX cars . The SCX cars are equipped with a standard 1/32nd / 1/24th scale guide flag and the drive train and running of the car is hands down the smoothest .

We used to race our cars in classes based on manufacture . Now we run SCX (stock out of the box) cars as a standard and convert the Carrera cars to conform to the SCX mechanics . We also play occassionally with modified cars . A lot of them are ARTIN'S with resin and lexan bodies .

Parts are slim but there are some aftermarket parts available form cottage industries . I'll give you some links :

Whitesideracecars.com

Americanslotcarworld.com

ranch-design.com

HomePage.mac.com

That should get you strated . Just keep in mind that if your an HO racer or any other scale racer that has a backing and into organized racing , give the 1/43rd scale slotcars a try and a little promotion as well .

Hope this helps ,
Gonzo


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been into 1/43 slots for many years. I just recently joined this forum. The forum I origanally come from, 1/43 section is the most used section of the entire forum, lol! In a 4x12 table, you can build a very great 1/43 layout. My choice of track is artin 1/43. There are many artin clone tracks aswell. So there is alot of track avaible. Alot of people go with carrera because the slot in the track is the deepest. But it is no big deal to sand a carrera guide pin down alittle to run in any other brand track. 

Here are your choices of brands of cars:
Artin
Artin clone
Jiada
JJ Slot's
SCX CARRERA 
Ranch Design

There are alot of aftermarket bodies out there for custom builds. Vacuum formed and resin.

I'm still new here. If we are allowed to post links, I can post links to ALL 1/43 places for info and cars and tracks. Or send me a PM.

Most 1/43 is proxy racing. Gonegonzo and I have tried to get 1/43 people together for an event, but with no sucess yet.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Scoobe,!!!!


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Jeff! Just found out about this forum this year, lol!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I just looked to see if this thread was going anywhere . It seemed to get lost in the shuffle . I'm bumping it up to see if it still has a spark .

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i really enjoy the dozen or so 1/43 cars i have.i only have artin and go!cars,but i also found one by a company called chery that actually has a two speed gear box in it!my boy is three,but he has an easier time using the carrera controlers than the ho or 1/32 controllers i have.try out the scale,for sure.you can find artin sets at most big thrift stores,if money's an issue.the kids really go for it when i set up my 4x12 with 1/43.


----------



## Eddison (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Just started with slot cars and finding them allot of fun. I'm a bit of an inventor and was doing a bit of research and came across these posts, and had to reply..
One could use steel foil (you can get magnetic .05) or you could use stainless steel foil, and use magnetic strip for the magnets. This stuff is similar to aluminium foil, or copper foil but a bit tougher. This could be a safer way to build a track.

I'm in the process of building a glass track at the moment, as I am a stained glass artist. Although one writer felt copper foil was too soft, I am not really sure. It can be bought in different thicknesses, and could be doubled up. Copper is much tougher than plastic guides, and the brushes put very light rubbing force on it. But it can be replaced very easily if necessary. Although I do not think guides or brushes would damage it very much. I have worked with copper foil for many years.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I am all in. I do both. Routed a three lane H.O. that will also run 2 1/43's. I bought a variable power supply so I can run all the different voltages. Both scales have their strong points IMO. The home racing world board would probably be a better place to find out more about 1/43 than anywhere else on the net. There are crossovers on here, but most are H.O. people.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I don't do 1/43 (yet)...*

If I ever did jump in, I'd want to be in the best place to learn and grow into it. I think that place is here. *Why not PM Hank and ask if he would start a 1/43rd forum???... *He's always looking to grow the site in positive directions and attract new members... If you can find a place that will support the scale as it grows in popularity... that can only be good for all involved. There are more than enough members who'll visit such a forum and post-up who are into the scale and not to mention guys who are not technically _"into"_ it but are still really interested. Just like the D/C guys cruising the HO forum and vice versa. I myself was extremely impressed (and curious) because of a video posted by a member named Micyou03. Mic shows this smooth/quiet Cougar of his ripping laps on his landscaped layout... OUTSTANDING!!! :thumbsup:

Here it is>>>>>> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=304032


----------

